# Feeding Multiple Dogs (compromises)



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

So I'm about to get my 14 month old on the 5th and I have a 7 year old who is a hardcore thief (like majorly dedicated to the cause), and I'm trying to figure out a good balance. In a perfect world Id have both the girls on raw, the older one does awesome on it but my breeder doesn't love it, it's hard to do in the winter and I cannot (!) commit to dealing with raw meat in a show coat. It's hard enough trying to keep the older one clean (they are both ivory whites). 
My older one is allergic to grains (bad ear infections) and the baby is on Acana right now but I've noticed with 3 of the poodles that I've had at one point in time or another that the gas is horrible. 
So I need recommendations for a grain, antibiotic, byproduct and filler free dog food. 
Or am I just stuck on Acana and I just find something to counteract the gas?
Thanks All


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

check out Nature Logic food


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I used to have boxers with the same gas/intestinal issues. I found that grain free with moderate protein/fat (no more than 25% protein/15% fat) and fish-based was the key. Anything higher caused room clearing gas. What worked for them was Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream (no other variety worked). I know it's made by Diamond, but I never had a problem with it.

Another kibble that may work is California Natural Salmon and Peas. It has a very simple ingredient list and is grain free. This one has worked well for my allergy dog.


----------

